# Plant leaves dissolving - snails or algae?



## gblaca (Jun 28, 2011)

I have noticed that the leaves of my Amazon Sword plants are dissolving. I am not sure if this is from a type of green spot algae attaching itself to the leaves, or if it is from snails eating it. I do have Malaysian Trumpet Snails and a few pond snails in my tak, but I thought they were not supposed to eat plant leaves. Apparently there are holes in my plant leaves as well as algae growing on them so I am not sure what is the cause of the plant leaves thinning and dying.

Can you please suggest what is the cause and what to do about it?

I am going posting some photos here, so if you recognize what the problem is, please help and write back.

Fish population: 6 adult guppies, several baby guppies, 11 cardinal tetras, 1 otosinclus, 2 large Clown Loaches in hiding.

Please see photos of my plants in my galleries at this URL:

Aquarium Gallery - gblaca Gallery


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just peel the leaves off. Are they just outside leaves? Plants planted in the substrate? Planted too deep maybe?


----------

